# Doing a fiberglass sub install.. need suggestions on box.



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

Currently I have 1 12" sub in a rectangular box, constructed to specs. In order to save space, I want to glass it to the left side of my trunk, across the side from where my jack is. I have fiberglassed before, that isn't the problem. My question is... what type of box do you guys recommend? Sealed, ported or what? I'm going for maximum SPL for my particular subwoofer in this location. I'm not going to take up my whole trunk and I'm not glassing in my spare wheel well. My sub has a max of 800 watts. Tell me what you guys think...


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Sealed. Because your sub isnt that powerful you would be better off with a sealed box.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I would say go sealed too. I think it is too hard to figure out the air space for a fiberglassed box in order to construct a perfect vent for your particular tuning frequency.

And bumpin, even if its not that powerfull, it would still be louder ported, most likely.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't know how you could do it but I had a "BANDPASS" box that got me 140db. I would reccomend that.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *I would say go sealed too. I think it is too hard to figure out the air space for a fiberglassed box in order to construct a perfect vent for your particular tuning frequency.
> 
> And bumpin, even if its not that powerfull, it would still be louder ported, most likely. *


Well it also depends on the car. I dont think you should put a ported box in a hatch if the subs arnt that powerful. Because you already have that much air play. But in his case since its a trunk it probably would hit harder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

go ported for spl, only thing is calculating airspace. that will be tricky with a fiberglass enclosure, unless ya don't get too crazy with it. if u wanna retain some sq tune low( mid-low 30's)


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

i can calculate air space by doing the "packing peanuts" test after i have a mold created. Then I can work off that and get how far out I need to. I have a friend who has a similar set-up that I want to do... she has hers ported, and it hits hard. It's a small one though like 2" in diamater, maybe less.. I dunno if its chambered, but I doubt it. To me, fiberglassing is the easy part, it's just working off calculations and plans. I'm just not as experienced with the boxes.. I don't want to risk the time and effort for it not to sound good. I don't know what I want to do yet.. but if I do a sealed box, it would save a lot of time and effort. If anyone has anymore suggestions, let me know!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

what dirver r u using? some subs jus don't perform well in a ported enclosure so u might have ur answer right there.as far as calculating the port length and such you can get progroms like winisd that will help. and JL has the port equation on thier website.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

right now, my sub isn't in a ported box, it's sealed. i have no complaints right now. the only thing is, i'm moving my sub to the corner of my trunk and pointing it a different direction so i was asking which bos would be the best for it...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

What driver are you using though? What is the subwoofer?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

get the eclipse aluminum subs. apparently they're "whores and will work in whatever you put them in!"  
i don't remember who said that but i got a kick out of it when i read that.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

here is the rule of thumb if you care more about looks do a fiberglass box if you care about sound being as loud as it can be do a slot ported wooden box. usually if it looks good it sounds like ass


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

by using fiberglass, it allows me to get the most out of the space i'm working w/ and it look clean. i started my box yesterday... wrapped it once and applied a layer of resin. I'm going to start putting on the glass today. i'm running it along the back of my trunk. I used 3/4" MDF to do all the flat areas which are basically the back and the bottom, and then made some braces... I'll take some pictures when I'm done w/ the box


----------

